# Fox hunting with a Beagle...need some help.



## eino

I have a beagle that is already a decent rabbit dog, but I have started to cross train her on fox. She has been to a fox pen and ran one fox on her own. But I am having trouble finding a decent place to run fox near my house in Lansing. If someone were willing to let me fox hunt their property I'd be happy to have you along on the hunt. Whether or not the fox is killed is up to you. If the fox is killed you can have the pelt if you want it. The only thing I am really interested in is hearing her run the track. If we can't get a fox going I am willing to rabbit hunt with you if you're interested. 
Please reply here, PM me or call me at 517 285-4546.
Thanks.

Ed Baldwin


----------



## Hackman

I had a beagle that ran fox. I use to have a favorite section that had rabbits and naturally fox were around. One time my dog took off out of hearing distance, looked out in open field there was a fox couple of hundred yards away loping across field. He was playign with dog. I cut the fox off and when he saw me he was gonr like a bolt of lightning. I did eventually get a fox. Beagles can work but they just don't have enough speed. They actually might work better sometimes because they won't push the fox into the next county. Good luck.


----------



## Hackman

I'd be careful making sure dog is'nt runing a coyote which might be aggressive and turn on a beagle or might be running in pairs . Back in late 70's when I had my beagle there were not as many coyotes around and now there every where.


----------



## eino

Thanks for the reply. I doubt she'd run a coyote. It took alot of work to even convince her to run a fox. About 5 hours in a fox pen she finally started to open on track. If she did happen to run and eventually catch up to a yote she wouldn't have enough grit to even come close to it.:lol::lol: Not laughing at your advise, just the thought of the big baby trying to bay at one. I have friends who run Patch bred beagles on coyote. In fact I killed my fist one in front of a beagle. My girl is soft mouthed even on a rabbit.
Thanks.

Ed


----------



## Crowhunter

Coyotes might eat you dog if she ran into them .Bud


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

What crowhunter said...hungry yote hears your dog baying and thinks food source.


----------



## predatordave

Sounds like fun to me. What fox pen did you go to. I have ran quite a few fox over here in lapeer sga. I have a foxhound that I started in the pen north of harrison. It is 40 acres , great trip to make during off season to keep the dogs in shape. If you ever make it over this way let me know I could tell or show you some public land to try. 

You only have to worry about those coyotes where they haven't been ran with dogs yet. 

Later,dave


----------



## eino

Thanks Dave. I'll let you know if I get over that way. I've been tring the Dansville SGA area with almost no success. I went to the same pen you did. A couple of my friends invited me along. There beagles already knew what to do when they got there, so it was alot of fun even though mine didn't catch on so fast.

Ed


----------



## DiversWelcome

Have you gone out to the Rose Lake area? There is a lot of land out there to try open/wooded/swampy. I saw one on Haslett road in between park lake and okemos the other day.


----------



## eino

No I haven't tried it there. Thanks for the info. I have hunted the area before for rabbit and squirrel.

Ed


----------



## griffondog

Eino

I saw a post on the Michigan Hound Hunter from a guy who runs yotes with beagles. He goes by Reddog1 you may want to check it out.

Griff



http://michiganhoundhunter.smfforfree.com/index.php


----------



## eino

Thanks Griffondog. I never knew about that site. Looks like another good site to visit.

Ed


----------



## predatordave

Hey ed, Last time I was at that pen was a few years ago now. Is there still horses in it. How was the ground cover. 
Bob bainbridge owned the pen I ran in. 


Later, dave


----------



## eino

Yes there are horses in the pen. Maybe around 5 from what I seen. All I can tell you about the ground cover is what was more than 3 feet tall.:lol: It was awful deep snow when I was there. There are a few rows of pine trees and several fox dens. Some rolled up wire fence, some thick brushy areas.
I was thinking about calling Bob to see if it was open this weekend. It's a nice way to spend the day.

Ed


----------



## predatordave

Haha yep that is some ground cover. It is usually pretty good if the dang horses don't eat it all. Just picture a guy rolling up to the gate with two seasoned fox dogs and 5 puppies and one of me. When I called bob he didn't tell me there was horses in it and he wasn't home. When I started my first hound there there were no horses. So anyways I drove 2 hours to get some pups running fox and after I broke every pup off horse that is what I finally did. Lol I just am glad I had my shocker with me and my tennis shoes. 

Later,dave


----------



## duke7581

not a beagle but i got a Teckel that i plan on using for foxes was in NC last month at a seminar and he was the youngest dog to pass the fox test. here we are getting him amped up before the test the fox was road kill.









heres a mini getting intro to a live fox before the test.


----------



## T.J.

their are a tone of fox around univill and fish point area. the marsh around the bay there has lots of fox. but your dog is likely to get a lot farther from you then if you were rabbit hunting. i have seen dogs killed by yotes rabbit hunting i can only imagine your going to increase your odds hunting fox. good luck.


----------



## Hackman

I believe there could be more coyotes in Michigan than foxes. I wonder if DNR would do study on that. Or maybe they don't want people to know if thats the case.


----------

